# Neue Feder für Fox RC4 im Aurum



## embee (28. Oktober 2015)

Hi,

Leider habe ich keine brauchbaren Infos gefunden, bzw im Aurum Thread keine Antwort bekommen... Hat jemand einen Tipp, welche Federhärte in etwa zu empfehlen wäre beim RC4 im Aurum, Kampfgewicht des Fahrers ca 110kg in Montur?

Stimmt es, dass die Cane Creek Federn mit anderem Teller auch passen? Bzw. die Manitous ggf auch...?

Danke Euch!


----------



## 3000upm (30. Oktober 2015)

beim DH, das werden die Meisten wissen isses ja so, die "Airtime" sieht zwar gut aus, verliert aber Zeit ...
also je mehr Kontakt zum Trail umso besser, deshalb würde ich raten 600lbs hinten bei Deinem Gewicht ...
Ich selbst hab knapp 70kg und komm mit 350 - 400 gut zurecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

